# Remington 11-87?



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Going to be trying out a slightly used Remington 11-87 Premier Left Hand over the next couple days, for possible purchase. I'll be giving it a thorough test, feeding it everything from dove loads to 3" steel goose loads. I figure 50-75 claybirds ought to give me a good idea of it's reliability. I must say I'm impressed with it fit, finish, and pointability.

I've shot both Browning A5 and Winchester 1400 autos (right hand actions, of course), but have never seriously considered buying an auto before. Just never figured they were worth the price.

I'm interested in any & all input from guys who have actually owned, extensively shot, and had experience with the 11-87...


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I bought a used 11-87 12-ga a few years ago and have been hunting with it for the last 5 years. I would say that I am impressed by it. Mine cycles everything from light loads to heavy 3" goose loads with no trouble. The only trouble that I have ever had is with light Remington loads, and I think that is because the Remington hulls are slightly longer than others.

They only gripe I have with my 11-87 is the fact that I go through lots of the O-rings that serve as the piston seal around the magazine. I have never had one fail in the field, but they must get brittle over time because I snap them easily when I take the shotgun apart for cleaning. I have learned to keep a stockpile of them around. Luckily, they are cheap and easy to find.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I bought one new about 10 years ago and up until last year I never had a problem with it. Took it into the gun shop and it needed a good cleaning and a new O ring. Worked like a champ again this year. In weather below freezing I have had a few shells not cycle if I don't keep it really clean.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks guys. I bought the 11-87 and got a heckuva deal. It's the pre- key locking safety model with satin finished wood and no engraving. The guy who had it ran one box of shells through it, decided it wasn't for him, cleaned it, put it back in the box, and there it has resided for the last 5-6 years...

It functioned flawlessly with everything I put in it and shoots great. Went 15 straight on clays before it got too dark to shoot...

Just as a precaution, I ordered an extra gas parts kit and a couple barrel seals. Cheap insurance at $20 for all the parts...


----------

